# ACG Skelf guitar



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi
I have just started building this guitar here are the specs.

Black limba body with a quilted maple top and ebony centre line and a black veneer contrast line between them. The control cavity will have a black limba cover.
The neck is a 5 piece maple/mahogany with an ebony fingerboard. And an ebony headplate.

Hardware is all in black.
Schaller 3-D roller bridge.
Sperzel locking tuners.
2 ACG FatGit custom wound humbuckers.
These will be connected to a 3 way switch and a coil tap on the volume and tone.

This guitar will have an oil finish.

If you would like to see another Skelf you can at:

http://www.acguitars.co.uk/galleryitem.php?ID=83

You can also see the matching bass for the same customer at:

http://www.acguitars.co.uk/galleryitem.php?ID=86


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Some more progress shots.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Keep us posted...*

Now, this is something new and interesting! Keep us posted with the progress. My first impression of the guitar is that I thought it would make a great shape for a bass...then, I looked at the second link for the bass. I used to have an Ibanez PL5150 that had a similar shape...


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi
I am in the process of working up a bass version of this body shape there is a single cut version of it on my site.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Very nice Skelf


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Got some more work done on the guitar. The neck pocket cut along with the pickup cavities. Got the body contoured.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

beautifull design, and killer wood. Should sound amazing. What kind of pups will you be using?


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi screem
I will be putting in my own ACG FatGit custom wound humbuckers.

On this guitar the bridge pickup will be wound with an Alnico 5 magnet and the bridge with an Alnico 3 magnet this gives a good mix of sounds just from the switching.

Aaron Armstrong ( Kents son) make the pickups for me.

This is a set of bass pickups the guitar ones follow the same format.










I should have some new pics just shortly.
The neck is now fretted and the side dots are in tomorrow I will ne working on the headstock if all goes to plan.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Looking good Skelfman that' s going to look killer once the finish is on.
:rockon2:


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Lowtones
I am well impressed with your current guitar. I have not tried a carved top yet but I will at some point if it comes out as well as yours I will be well pretty happy with it.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

That shape is growing on me... not sure at first but those last few pics look amazing!

AJC


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

ajcoholic said:


> That shape is growing on me... not sure at first but those last few pics look amazing!
> 
> AJC


I have to agree with you AJ it does grow on you. Think Skelf would get all pissy if I took his shape and did a carve top with it?:wink:


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> I have to agree with you AJ it does grow on you. Think Skelf would get all pissy if I took his shape and did a carve top with it?:wink:



If you make a carved top of my guitar I will send my Canadian wife back home and she will hunt you down and talk very harshly to you until you see the error of your ways.

:smile:


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

skelf said:


> If you make a carved top of my guitar I will send my Candadian wife back home and she will hunt you down and talk very harshly to you until you see the error of your ways.
> 
> :smile:


Yikes!!! One Canadian wife talking very harshly to me is enough. I guess your shape is safe, I don't need those kind of problems. LOL Where in Canada is your wife from?


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Port Hope.
See not too far away from you so watch your back.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

skelf said:


> Port Hope.
> See not too far away from you so watch your back.


That still gives me a three hour head start. That is if I know she is coming.


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

You are in more danger than you know. She who must be obeyed seems to have a cloaking device built in. That is the only way I can explain how she manages to appear out of nowhere the second I clock the rather attractive young lady across the street.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

skelf said:


> You are in more danger than you know. She who must be obeyed seems to have a cloaking device built in. That is the only way I can explain how she manages to appear out of nowhere the second I clock the rather attractive young lady across the street.


I hear you Brother. My wife can't see the red, check engine oil light, in her car,flashing in front of her face but she could spot a molocule of lipstick on my collar from a hundred meters away. In a heavy rain storm. LOL


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi
Some more work on the guitar.
The neck has been shaped and fitted to the body.
The headstock has been sorted out as well.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Looking very cool Brother.:rockon2: :rockon2:


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Many thanks Lowtones.Look forward to your next guitar.
Cheers
Alan


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

skelf said:


> Many thanks Lowtones.Look forward to your next guitar.
> Cheers
> Alan


I'm looking forward to it also. I've been away with work a lot lately and just got home late last night. I will also be away a good part of August. Hopefully I will get the next one started before I have to leave again. I'm going to do a guitar based on a flying V for a fellow. I want to make it look like it could actually fly. Think along the contour lines of an SR 71 Blackbird. or at least very aerodynamic contouring. I'm hoping to model a cheap prototype body and headstock out of spruce next week.


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi
On the last carve top what thickness of top did you start with.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

If you want it in inches it was somewhere in between 5/8 and 3/4 of an inch
or if you prefer metric think 15 mm-16mm. When I started shaping the total body thickness was 1 3/4 inches or approx 45 mm


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> If you want it in inches it was somewhere in between 5/8 and 3/4 of an inch
> or if you prefer metric think 15 mm-16mm. When I started shaping the total body thickness was 1 3/4 inches or approx 45 mm


3/4" is 19.05mm.................. I'm just sayin' :tongue:


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi
This guitar is now already to be picked up by Shaun.

You can see more pics and the full spec at:

http://www.acguitars.co.uk/galleryitem.php?ID=89


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

That's a very cool looking guitar. Love the quilt top.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Very nice job, excellent work !!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

That is really beautiful, you have my deepest respect :food-smiley-004:


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Cheers guys.


----------



## Neill MacInnis (Feb 12, 2006)

how much for a korina, 25" scale guitar that follows the skelf singlecut shape, with hipshot trem, and locking tuners...

pls pm me


----------

